# Carbon frame w/ Sora or alum frame w/ Tiagra or 105?



## tmc7 (Apr 19, 2015)

Purchasing my first road bike and my price point has me choosing between the options in my message title. Considering Specialized Roubaix w/ Sora vs. Specialized Secteur with Tiagra. Cannondale Synapse with Tiagra or 105 is also in the mix. I test road each and Roubaix felt the best, but others were great too. (a local dealer also has Felt which has offers the same options, but not familiar w/ Felt).

Is the Sora vs. Taigra, etc. that big of a deal over the long term? Don't plan on racing, just long rides for fitness. Do have to deal with plenty of hills. 

Thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

To my way of thinking, the frameset is the heart of the bike, dictating fit, handling and (to some extent), ride. So that's where I place my priority. 

Components are all bolt-on and wearable items, so can be replaced/ upgraded as they wear. 

And speaking of which, the way a groupset is installed and tuned has more to do with how well it performs than where it ranks in the model line. All you'll gain by upgrading is slightly less weight and slightly better finishes. IMO/E all Shimano groupsets are designed well and will prove durable, long term. 

From what you've offered, I suggest testing out the Felt(s) and narrow the field from there. And remember, the LBS you prefer matters as well. They'll prove a great resource, post-purchase.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I got a Roubaix SL4 in August on sale. Sora, but by the 4th ride I put a Dura Ace 10 Speed group I had on it. I found no reason the Sora would not be fine personally. I kind of liked the gear indicator windows on the STIs. If the Roubaix felt best and in fact fits properly, there you are...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I test roade that same SL4 Sora Roubaix a couple of years ago and really liked it. It's a great frame to build around long-term. I agree that the Sora should be fine to get you started and you can easily upgrade to 105 a little bit at a time via ebay and closeout sales, etc.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Cannondale has some great aluminum designs. I would not worry too much about the frame material. Select what fits your needs and fitment


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

tmc7 said:


> Purchasing my first road bike and my price point has me choosing between the options in my message title. Considering Specialized Roubaix w/ Sora vs. Specialized Secteur with Tiagra. Cannondale Synapse with Tiagra or 105 is also in the mix. I test road each and Roubaix felt the best, but others were great too. (a local dealer also has Felt which has offers the same options, but not familiar w/ Felt).
> 
> Is the Sora vs. Taigra, etc. that big of a deal over the long term? Don't plan on racing, just long rides for fitness. Do have to deal with plenty of hills.
> 
> Thanks


Those are all good bikes. There really is no wrong decision. It comes down to which bike you like better. Felt is a great bike and is more than worthy of your attention. Try them all out and you will probablynanswerbthe question yourself. If you like them all than buy the one that is the least expensive as they are all good bikes.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

For a first bike, i would not worry as much about frame material. Good aluminum can feel better than some carbon frames. Tire pressure also makes a big difference to how a frame feels while riding Find a bike that fits well and go from there. 

The groupset is not going to make much of a difference for the casual rider, mostly because all Shimano ones are nice. The 105 looks nice with hidden cables, but Sora and Tiagra will work great as well. 

You can certainly upgrade components in the future, although is somewhat of a challenge since each series is a different speed (cant just put 105 shifters on a Sora group, etc).


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

Sora ain't so bad. In fact, my kid's road bike has Sora and it is incredibly quick and snappy on the shifts. I wouldn't hesitate to use Sora on any bike. Tiagra's great too, but until you get to 105, you won't notice much difference.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Corenfa said:


> Sora ain't so bad. In fact, my kid's road bike has Sora and it is incredibly quick and snappy on the shifts. I wouldn't hesitate to use Sora on any bike. Tiagra's great too, but until you get to 105, you won't notice much difference.


The newer iteration really is fine. If I was not such a knob that just HAS to wear money on my bikes I am positive it would be great. I just like a lot of use like lighter and more nicely finished bits. But in this day of all blacked out stuff with the nice polished and finished days being behind us predominately, the finish difference cosmetically is probably moot.

But having typed that, between the 7800 group and the XTR Pacenti wheels that went on my Sora Disc Roubaix, and the Carbon SLC Spyre and Ice tech rotors etc etc. cha ching and all.  But the bike did wind up 3 or more lbs lighter. So under 20lb is usually more desirable than 23.  I ride a 58CM Roubaix.

I mean you take that steel Sora 9 speed cassette in one hand, and a Dura Ace 12-25 10 speed cassette in the other and buy that is obvious, and just one part.

BTW & FWIW, I pulled the 7800 and popped on a 6700 triple with 6603 STI [did not like the first iteration of hidden shifter cables performance personally]. It is exactly 20 lbs with seatbag 2x tubes Allen tool, water bottle holder and my Polar HRM mount and head. But it took some coin in the XTR Pacenti sl25 wheels to get there. The original wheels are some very heavy hoops no exaggeration. 

Glad I am a good shopper and build my own wheels. That is with Vittoria Paves 25Cs, not the lightest tires either.... Just laying that out to illustrate the SL4 and generally disc bike are inherently not going to be lightest things on the road.


Easy to get misty eyed comparatively putting my Scott Addict on the scale under 15lb with not too much trouble with 10 speed DA and decent wheels... If that kind of thing get you misty eyed that is.

but for me the ROubax is my winter bike...


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Corenfa said:


> Sora ain't so bad. In fact, my kid's road bike has Sora and it is incredibly quick and snappy on the shifts. I wouldn't hesitate to use Sora on any bike. Tiagra's great too, but until you get to 105, you won't notice much difference.


The newer iteration really is fine. If I was not such a knob that just HAS to wear money on my bikes I am positive it would be great. I, just like a lot of us, like lighter and more nicely finished bits. But in this day of all blacked out stuff with the nice polished and finished parts days perhaps being behind us predominately, the finish difference cosmetically is probably more or less moot.

But having typed that, between the 7800 group and the XTR Pacenti wheels that went on my Sora Disc Roubaix, and the Carbon SLC Spyre and Ice tech rotors etc etc. cha ching and all.  But the bike did wind up 3 or more lbs lighter. So under 20lb is usually more desirable than 23.  I ride a 58CM Roubaix.

I mean you take that steel Sora 9 speed cassette in one hand, and a Dura Ace 12-25 10 speed cassette in the other and buy that is obvious, and just one part.

BTW & FWIW, I pulled the 7800 and popped on a 6700 triple with 6603 STI [did not like the first iteration of hidden shifter cables performance personally]. 12-30 cassette now [not near as light as a DA 12-27] It is exactly 20 lbs with seatbag 2x tubes Allen tool, water bottle holder and my Polar HRM mount and head. But it took some coin in the XTR Pacenti sl25 wheels to get there. The original wheels are some very heavy hoops no exaggeration. 

Glad I am a good shopper and build my own wheels. That is with Vittoria Paves 25Cs, not the lightest tires either.... Just laying that out to illustrate the SL4 and generally disc bike are inherently not going to be lightest things on the road.


Easy to get misty eyed comparatively putting my Scott Addict on the scale under 15lb with not too much trouble with 10 speed DA and decent wheels... If that kind of thing get you misty eyed that is.

but for me the Roubax is my winter bike... And now with the triple with a 30/30 lowest gear a summer mountain trekker too?


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

Frames should last for a long time. Group sets are going to wear out. *If the fit is the same* on both bikes, I'd get the one with the better frame. It's easier to upgrade the group set than the frame. If the fit is not the same, get the better fit. 
Which bike would be more likely to get you to get on it and ride? Buy that one.

GH


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

tmc7 said:


> Purchasing my first road bike and my price point has me choosing between the options in my message title. Considering Specialized Roubaix w/ Sora vs. Specialized Secteur with Tiagra. Cannondale Synapse with Tiagra or 105 is also in the mix. I test road each and Roubaix felt the best, but others were great too. (a local dealer also has Felt which has offers the same options, but not familiar w/ Felt).
> 
> *Is the Sora vs. Taigra, etc. that big of a deal over the long term? * Don't plan on racing, just long rides for fitness. Do have to deal with plenty of hills.
> 
> Thanks


In the past it was a big deal for some people because the ergonomics were different. But from what I understand Sora ditched the thumb thing so that's no longer a difference to consider.

The higher level stuff will probably last longer but that's not something that'll be known until 10s of thousands of miles down the road and this level of stuff is cheap to replace so I wouldn't consider it a big deal at all (and I may be wrong about what lasts longer).

I think the alloy synapse is the best of the bikes you mention but admittedly that's based on nothing but anacdote. I think you can trust your own judgement here based on test rides.


----------



## romrah (Mar 19, 2015)

tmc7 said:


> Purchasing my first road bike and my price point has me choosing between the options in my message title. Considering Specialized Roubaix w/ Sora vs. Specialized Secteur with Tiagra. Cannondale Synapse with Tiagra or 105 is also in the mix. I test road each and Roubaix felt the best, but others were great too. (a local dealer also has Felt which has offers the same options, but not familiar w/ Felt).
> 
> Is the Sora vs. Taigra, etc. that big of a deal over the long term? Don't plan on racing, just long rides for fitness. Do have to deal with plenty of hills.
> 
> Thanks


Well, whatever did you decide? I will reply even though its weeks late that moving to 105 would be your best bet if you plan on riding for a while. I recently moved up from Claris to 105 on a Felt and its night and day performance wise.. I know most of its due to going from 3xcrank back to old school 2x and better gearing but shifting is much better.

Myself I looked at all the specialized and decided on the Felt which I thought was way more bang for the dollar w/105. I was unfamiliar with Felt as well but did my research on the forum and WWW and plus I like being the odd ball around all the specialized, Cannondale, and Giant riders anyway.


----------

